# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dupla CO2 reactor 400



## imported_Brett (Jul 23, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience with the Dupla CO2 reactor 400? I've had mine for about 4 years now and all was seeming to go well until about 12 months ago I noticed that the CO2 input attachment(at the top, the small nipple that you attach the gas line to) was going white and closing off.
It is now completely white, and has lost it's structural integrity (gone soft and flexible), and closes over. I have recently taken to drilling it out once a month with a fine drill, because it has become completely blocked.
The entire unit is made from the same material, so it seems strange that this bit would be having any sort of issue?


----------



## imported_Brett (Jul 23, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience with the Dupla CO2 reactor 400? I've had mine for about 4 years now and all was seeming to go well until about 12 months ago I noticed that the CO2 input attachment(at the top, the small nipple that you attach the gas line to) was going white and closing off.
It is now completely white, and has lost it's structural integrity (gone soft and flexible), and closes over. I have recently taken to drilling it out once a month with a fine drill, because it has become completely blocked.
The entire unit is made from the same material, so it seems strange that this bit would be having any sort of issue?


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Brett, I'm not sure I understand exactly what you have described. Is the buildup a soft jelly-like gooey buildup, or is it a hard crusty brittle buildup...or is it not a buildup, but rather the deterioration of the nipple itself?

Is this reactor attached to a pressurized CO2 gas tank?


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Brett I have the upgraded reactor model. I have not had any problems yet, but I would think it wise to speak to your local dupla rep and get the entire top replaced. The reactor needs to be in tip top shape or else you are going to come home one night and find the entire tank water on your floor.

Best of luck

90 gallon, Dupla CO2 injection, Dupla undergravel heater, 240 watts of light and 2 x Eheim pro2 canisters


----------

